# anybody try NAC?



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I've tried a lot of herbal and vitamin supplements and the only one that gave me a brief return to normal was SAMe or s-adenosylmethionine. Now I hear of another amino acid supplement called NAC or n-acetylcysteine. According to wikipedia it has been found to reduce the symptoms of schizophrenia, bipolar and ocd. It's usually found in drugstores and health stores. Of course there are toxic effects at very high doses but it may be worth a try if nothing else much helps.

Has anybody tried this yet?


----------

